# Europa league 04 April



## OddsPoster (Mar 30, 2013)

Football » International Clubs » UEFA Europa League  
Closes  1 X 2  
04 Apr 21:05 Tottenham Hotspur - FC Basel 1.42 4.70 8.00 +184  
04 Apr 21:05 Fenerbahce - Lazio Roma 2.50 3.25 3.00 +172  
04 Apr 22:05 Benfica Lisbon - Newcastle United 1.62 3.90 6.00 +177  
04 Apr 22:05 Chelsea FC - FC Rubin Kazan 1.58 4.00 6.30 +179


----------



## HowToBet (Apr 3, 2013)

FENERBAHCE V LAZIO PREDICTIONS

Fenerbahce are in some great form with 4 wins and a draw in their last 5 matches.  They are 2nd in the Turkish Super Lig, just 4 points behind Galatasaray.  In the last round of the Europa League they beat Czech side Viktoria Plzen but will face a much bigger test against Lazio.

Italian teams usually don’t take this competition seriously but Lazio have performed well throughout.  They faced two top German sides in Gladbach and Stuttgart in the knockout stages and were undefeated against both, beating Stuttgart home and away last round.  In the league Lazio are in a tight race for a European place and with a Rome derby against Roma at the weekend they might have their focus looking beyond this game.

FENERBAHCE V LAZIO BETTING TIPS

This is a very interesting which could go either way.  Fenerbahce will feel they need to take a lead over to Italy but breaking through an Italian defence is notoriously difficult.  Will Lazio look for a 0-0 draw or will they push for an away goal to give them a decisive advantage going into the second leg?

I think the best available bet is a Fenerhace home win available at 2.30 with bet365.  They know the return leg in Rome will be very tough and they’ll need an advantage going into the game.

Bet365 also offer an excellent 100% matched bonus up to £/€ 200, one of the best around!  Just click the link below to sign up.


----------



## HowToBet (Apr 3, 2013)

TOTTENHAM V BASEL PREDICTIONS

Tottenham are battling to keep their top 4 place in the Premiership along with their goal of winning this competition.  They have to find the right balance against a very tough Basel side.

Tottenham are up to 3rd in the Premier League with 57 points form 31 matches but having played a game more than Chelsea their 2 point lead could turn into a 1 point deficit.  Arsenal will just be 1 point behind should they win their game in hand so it’s a very close fight for the Champions League spots.

In the Europa League Tottenham have come through two very difficult knockout ties against Lyon and Inter Milan.  They left both matches very late with a 90th minute goal by Dembele to put out Lyon and needed injury time to see off Inter in Milan.

Basel beat a well fancied Zenit side in the last round and with them top of the Swiss League they certainly won’t be pushovers.

TOTTENHAM V BASEL BETTING TIPS

Tottenham are strong favourites here but they have had a very tough few weeks with Europa League ties and the Premiership.  Their squad isn’t as large as some of the other big sides so making sure players get enough rest is even more important to them.  I’m sure manager Andre Villas-Boas will be on top of things and they’ll do enough to win here.

Back a Tottenham win at 1.40 with Paddy Power.


----------



## FoxSerkan (Apr 4, 2013)

UEFA Europa League -2013-04-04
Chelsea - Rubin Kazan
Chelsea side: Ashley Cole is injured. Romeu and Gary Cahill are other absents. Rubin Kazan side: Defender Cesar Navas and left back Ansaldi were suspended in the match against Levante but they are returning. There is no fresh injury in the squad.

 UEFA Europa League -2013-04-04
Fenerbahce - Lazio
Fenerbahce side: Important players like Salih Ucan and Mehmet Topal are getting fit and expected to be in the squad. There is no fresh injury in the team. Lazio side: Midfielders Konko, Bruno Pereirinha, defenders Cavanda, Andre Dias and forward Floccari are absent. Forward Miroslav Klose is fit and taken to the squad.

 UEFA Europa League -2013-04-04
Tottenham - Basel
Tottenham side: The manager Villas Boas said that Basel is a serious team as they managed to eliminate Zenit in the previous round. Walker is suspended. Basel side: Joo-Hoo Park (22 matches) and Diaz (25 matches 3 goals) are absent.


----------



## FoxSerkan (Apr 4, 2013)

*Turkish Bookmaker IDDAA is making an announcement that Fenerbahce v Lazio event is open to bet as single match.*







Fenerbahce are running in three competitions and their squad is more than qualified to reach their target in all of these trophies. Finally they will have the advantage of being supported by their fans as they were banned in the last 2 home matches in Europa League. Considering the second leg and that Lazio fans are banned, Fenerbahce will want to benefit from the first leg. We can consider that Fenerbahce will not play any away match against Lazio and will not have to take the pressure of Lazio fans in the second leg. Due to the UEFA statu important midfielder Emre Belozoglu is not able to play (his name was on the list of A. Madrid). Portuguese national midfielder Meireles was suspended for three matches but he is returning against Lazio. The record of Fenerbahce against Italian clubs is 13 matches, 3 wins, 10 loose. Fenerbahce played 7 home matches in Europa League this season and they managed to win 2 of them. There is only one home match that they were unable to hit the nets in Europa League. Probable line up: Volkan Demirel, Gokhan Gonul, Yobo, Egemen, Hasan Ali, Mehmet Topal, Meireles, Kuyt, Cristian Baroni, Sow and Webo
Lazio managed to record a win after loosing three consecutive matches. Forward Kozak is on top of his form. Veteran German striker Klose is fit but doubtful. Lazio are undefeated in Europa League this season (12 matches). They did not concede any goal in 7 of these 12 matches in Europa League this season. Lazio conceded only 1 goal in the first halves of these 12 matches. Lazio played against Turkish clubs 8 times. 6 wins, 1 draw and 1 loose. Libor Kozak (8 goals) is the top scorer of Europa League this season. Probable line up: Marchetti, Lulic, Cana, Biava, Radu, Ledesma, Candreva, Gonzalez, Hernanes, Ederson, Klose (Kozak)
Both teams will begin this match with minimum mistake and risk. The possibility of a draw in the first half is very high. The local bookie is offering this match for Turkish punters to bet in a single match format. Usually you are not allowed to bet on singles in Turkey. I do not believe that bookies are very stupid and they know how much big money will be invested on Fenerbahce win. Bet on Lazio AH +0.25


----------



## Vivaro (Apr 4, 2013)

Will bet on Chelsea, I think they have more chances. My friend recommended Vivaro bet.

Looking forward an exciting Thursday night !


----------

